# Poljot Diver



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Hi folks.

I laid my hands on a lovely vintage Poljot diver. The set up is rather different from my usual Vostok Amphibians, but one thing is perplexing me. The rotating plastic bezel is loose and as it has no tension spring dies anyone have any idea how to hold it firm? I have heard of scotch tape, but is that insanity?

G


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A picture would help a lot.


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/mtgi94u




http://imgur.com/RGinFLm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

GoronVor said:


> http://imgur.com/mtgi94u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, can't see them ?


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Sorry I can't get any images on here other than eBay










The bezel is plastic with no tension spring.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

GoronVor said:


> Sorry I can't get any images on here other than eBay
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel is plastic with no tension spring.


 I have looked at these I had never heard of them, until I did, and then thousands appeared on eBay - I would be interested to know what you think, first impressions not good, I take it.

We all use duct tape.


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

Jet Jetski said:


> I have looked at these I had never heard of them, until I did, and then thousands appeared on eBay - I would be interested to know what you think, first impressions not good, I take it.
> 
> We all use duct tape.


 I have a love of Russian watches and have mainly been collecting vintage Vostok Amphibia. I have owned a Poljot Aeroflot for some time and love it so tracked down a Poljot diver through a friend in Ukraine. He has renovated it for me and it's working great and looking smart. Sadly I can't upload the pics of my actual watch on here! The only issue is the bezel. Not wanting to glue it so looking for a workable, but reversable solution.

Was able to get it for £90 all in including the service.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The bezel is definitely a bit crap and I've always worried about it falling off. It never has though... I also spent ages trying to unscrew the crown before I realised it was a left handed thread.

Anyway, you now need Raketa and Slava Amphibians to make the set! Here's a poor picture of mine:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

GoronVor said:


> Was able to get it for £90 all in including the service


 That's a good buy - BTW we don't actually use duct tape - that is a throwback reference to an old thread :laughing2dw:


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

What would you suggest if not the glory of duct tape. Just needs some friction!



Lampoc said:


> The bezel is definitely a bit crap and I've always worried about it falling off. It never has though... I also spent ages trying to unscrew the crown before I realised it was a left handed thread.
> 
> Anyway, you now need Raketa and Slava Amphibians to make the set! Here's a poor picture of mine:


 Nice selection indeed fella!

What prices did you get those beauties for?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> Sorry, can't see them ?


 Did you notice the links magically activated in your reply?



















That's all the help I can offer though.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

GoronVor said:


> What would you suggest if not the glory of duct tape. Just needs some friction!
> 
> Nice selection indeed fella!
> 
> What prices did you get those beauties for?


 I'm not sure what would be best to be honest. I bought those watches years ago and prices have changed a fair bit - especially the Slava!


----------



## GoronVor (May 6, 2020)

http://imgur.com/qX8JJK3


Here is my actual Poljot diver.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

GoronVor said:


> http://imgur.com/qX8JJK3
> 
> 
> Here is my actual Poljot diver.


----------



## cord1976 (Dec 22, 2020)

The bezel has unfortunately fallen off my Amphibia, and finding a replacement has so far proven impossible. Does anyone know if a bezel from another watch will fit?

Failing that, can anyone tell me how the missing bezel was attached? I've searched various forums, but the only info I can find is that there's isn't a wire holding it on? So if there's no wire, what actually keeps it in place? If it comes to it I will machine a new one from some black plastic, but without 1 to copy this may prove a challenge. And looking at the case, I can't see how it was held on?

Amy help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

cord1976 said:


> Amy help at all would be greatly appreciated.


 Can you post a picture of your watch please.


----------



## cord1976 (Dec 22, 2020)

spinynorman said:


> Did you notice the links magically activated in your reply?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whilst I attempt to work out how to add an image, it's identical to this.


----------



## cord1976 (Dec 22, 2020)

My current plan is to machine 1 from aluminium. I can turn the actual bezel, and knurl the outside. Then use the milling machine to engrave the numbers and striations. I'll get it anodised black, and use some kind of paint??? to fill in what I've engraved. Just no idea at all how I'm going to attach it to the watch. I don't understand how the previous bezel was attached, there is no (obvious) groove or step that could have been used to hold it in place. ???? I'm baffled.


----------

